# Picking up client that has a child



## Swed

Uber needs to address the problem that most of us have either experienced or will experience, the child that may or may not depending on the city needs to be in a car seat. In NYC taxi and limo drivers are exempt from the child seat law because the responsibility falls on the parent. I'm in New Jersey and the laws are very grey. I had a buddy receive a ticket because he had picked up a nanny with a 5 year old. I have told people that I can not transport the child without a seat or booster and twice the parent went back and got the seat, and in both classes they thanked me for being concerned enough about their passengers to insist on the safety of the car seat/ booster. One time I had to cancel the trip that cost me a fare, but could have saved me a $200 ticket and points on my license. I think that I'll just pick up a booster seat and leave it in my trunk, but there is no way I can fit a car seat. 

I hope UBER does something to address this issue.


----------



## mp775

Uber has started UberFAMILY in certain markets, equipping drivers with carseats.


----------



## Swed

I've heard about that, but the problem still exists when a client comes to your car with the child/infant.


----------



## pamela2001

I ask client if child meets my state's booster seat law. If client knows this, client will immediately provide feedback, I trust this feedback when child matches description. I ask if close to limits to get more detail. I definitely always get child into seatbelt if old enough and tall enough not to need booster.

Here are Snippets from the California DMV web site:
http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/safety-laws.php#Child-Car-Seat
As of January 1, 2012, all children must ride in car seat or booster seat until they are at least 8 years old or at least 4 feet 9 inches tall. In addition, all kids younger than 8 years old, must be secured in the back seat.

Children may ride in the front seat of a vehicle, but only when:

There is no rear seat or the rear seats are either side-facing jump seats or rear-facing seats.
The child passenger restraint system cannot be installed properly in the rear seat.
All rear seats are already occupied by children under the age of 8 years old
A medical reason requires the child to ride in the front seat.


----------



## Googyl

California is exempt if you are a hired driver. Read that somewhere this past week. I've taken my kids in taxis without a seat, if old enough to sit up they should at least wear a seatbelt but that's on the parent. The law can't honestly expect a person with one or more kids and no car to lug around a child seat. If you ever get a ticket in CA contact uber and be willing to go to court. Most likely it would be dismissed.


----------



## pamela2001

Some parents are checking this site, which indicates California does Not exempt taxis:
http://www.parents.com/advice/parenting/just-for-mom/do-you-have-to-use-carseats-in-taxi-cabs
Even if Uber vehicles were exempt, don't we want to provide the safest ride for children (which California residents believe per law to include booster if 8 years or less, or 4'9" or less)? The fact is that using a booster seat, instead of a seatbelt, reduces a child's risk of injury by 59%, read details:
http://www.examiner.com/article/governor-signs-new-california-booster-seat-law-october-4th. Examiner site also indicates taxis are Not exempt in California.


----------



## Ubertron

Swed said:


> Uber needs to address the problem that most of us have either experienced or will experience, the child that may or may not depending on the city needs to be in a car seat. In NYC taxi and limo drivers are exempt from the child seat law because the responsibility falls on the parent. I'm in New Jersey and the laws are very grey. I had a buddy receive a ticket because he had picked up a nanny with a 5 year old. I have told people that I can not transport the child without a seat or booster and twice the parent went back and got the seat, and in both classes they thanked me for being concerned enough about their passengers to insist on the safety of the car seat/ booster. One time I had to cancel the trip that cost me a fare, but could have saved me a $200 ticket and points on my license. I think that I'll just pick up a booster seat and leave it in my trunk, but there is no way I can fit a car seat.
> 
> I hope UBER does something to address this issue.


*By you providing the car seat / booster, what does that do to your liability in case of an accident? What if some a-hole lawyer says you used a "low quality" or defective car seat and something really bad happens? I think they will try and screw you to the wall, better to let the rider provide the car seat. No car seat? Cancel the ride.*


----------



## Samhain13

Always remember, it's your vehicle. If you don't want to take a rider because of an obvious risk, DON'T DO IT. The only thing you can't deny are riders with service animals, that's against federal law.

'nuff said.


----------



## Mindy

Ubertron said:


> *By you providing the car seat / booster, what does that do to your liability in case of an accident? What if some a-hole lawyer says you used a "low quality" or defective car seat and something really bad happens? I think they will try and screw you to the wall, better to let the rider provide the car seat. No car seat? Cancel the ride.*


Thank you for posting this: I keep a booster seat that I purchased brand-new, had it installed at the Fire Station (they do it out here for free to assure it's properly placed) - and so I figured I was good. But, you bring up a great point - I've taken that seat out, before, for an extra passenger, and re-installed it myself. Although, as a Mom, I think I know what I'm doing, it's not something I would like to prove in a court of law! I'm glad you mentioned this.


----------



## Ubertron

Samhain13 said:


> Always remember, it's your vehicle. If you don't want to take a rider because of an obvious risk, DON'T DO IT. The only thing you can't deny are riders with service animals, that's against federal law.
> 
> 'nuff said.


*That's why I keep a flattened cardboard box in the trunk, to put onto my nice immaculate leather seats in case of "service animal" if it can't sit / fit on the floor.*


----------



## Doodle

I use to keep a car seat in the trunk of my car (more so in the event I need to pick up my daughter at daycare in the case of emergencies). I only ever had 1 passenger (nanny) with kids and they refused my offer of the car seat for their 2.5 yo. The other kid was closer to 5 so I wasn't as concerned. Against my better judgement, I said okay and drove on. Now that I am wiser, I will not be taking that unnecessary risk.

I do get people with pets all the time though. I keep a mat (to go on top of my seat) in the trunk of my car for times like these. Dogs I don't mind. Cats tend to come with litter boxes which can stink up the car for an hour or so.


----------



## pamela2001

Ubertron, thanks for Service Pet recommendation! Can you start new thread in the Tips Forum on this to get focus on it so drivers can find it here in future. I could not find another post specifically on Service Pet, is there one? Awesome, Like a lot, I will do similar. Would like to know other suggestions and thoughts and experiences about Service Pets on your new thread, or ask me to start it for us


----------



## The Geek

They're already written about; try searching "Service Animals".


----------



## JerryP.

Last time I checked, child seat and seat belt laws fall on the responsibility of the parent or single bodied passenger. Regardless, if you receive a ticket for it, I would just email uber about it and hope they reimburse. 

I have a 5 year old, so i carry a hybrid child seat/ booster seat in the trunk. It might backfire one day on an airport run. but it came in handy once.


----------

